# My new baby!.. To KA_YOOT!



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

This is my new Chihuahua X Called Mirren ....:thumbup1:


























































thanks for looking...................:thumbup1:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

oh wow how cute is she <3 xx beautiful pics xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> oh wow how cute is she <3 xx beautiful pics xx


Thank you ....:thumbup1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh scosha she's so tiny, and cute,and lovely,anddddddddd i want one.
When did you get her?*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh scosha she's so tiny, and cute,and lovely,anddddddddd i want one.
> When did you get her?*


lol ... we got her on wed shes great we thing, she wild... but so funny keyla has just come to love her now they are great buddys now. but romey still dosent like her.. but he will come round..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

awww sooo tiny very veyr cute!x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Daynna said:


> awww sooo tiny very veyr cute!x


Thank you...:thumbup1:


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

oh so so so cute and adorable ... the pic of her asleep under the blanket is just the cutest ... how do you stop yourself from squeezing her to death!!!


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww Sharon she's such a cute little tiddler.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
I'm sure you don't really want her and she would like to come and live with me.


----------



## chipthebeagle (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awww Sharon she's such a cute little tiddler.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> I'm sure you don't really want her and she would like to come and live with me.


or me


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh them pics r adorable congrats on your new arrival


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww she is beautiful congratulations sharon. Bet it will be fun at christmas, I know Pip will try and open our presents, he has a thing for attacking paper lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Gorgeous girl!! Reminds me of my black and tan chi baby!
Do you know what she is crossed with?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

victoriaj said:


> oh so so so cute and adorable ... the pic of her asleep under the blanket is just the cutest ... how do you stop yourself from squeezing her to death!!!


Thank you.. ooh yeah i have to becarfull..lol but her teeth make up for that!.



Nickyglow said:


> That is the cutest thing I have ever seen


Thank you..:thumbup1:



Jazzy said:


> Awww Sharon she's such a cute little tiddler.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> I'm sure you don't really want her and she would like to come and live with me.


Ok Aunty Jan...



chipthebeagle said:


> or me


lol... no fighting!..



big_bear said:


> oh them pics r adorable congrats on your new arrival


Thank you..:thumbup1:



DKDREAM said:


> Aww she is beautiful congratulations sharon. Bet it will be fun at christmas, I know Pip will try and open our presents, he has a thing for attacking paper lol


Oh yeah Keith it so funny...



catz4m8z said:


> Gorgeous girl!! Reminds me of my black and tan chi baby!
> Do you know what she is crossed with?


Her dad is a Chi and her Mum is a Chi X jackrussell....


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

How cute - love him. Thanks for sharing


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a tiny puppy and a very cute one at that !!
,,,


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awww you finally found your little babe!!! gorgeous


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> How cute - love him. Thanks for sharing


Thanks Karen xx... eemm its a her 



colliemerles said:


> what a tiny puppy and a very cute one at that !!
> ,,,


Aww thanks ...:thumbup1:



Ducky said:


> awww you finally found your little babe!!! gorgeous


Yip sure did ...


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwwwww my god how tiny!!! 

I would happily pinch that


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> Awwwwwww my god how tiny!!!
> 
> I would happily pinch that


get in line....lol

you can have a wee cuddle..


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> get in line....lol
> 
> you can have a wee cuddle..


What cross is she? I want something tiny like a Chi but OH is not so keen :001_huh:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> What cross is she? I want something tiny like a Chi but OH is not so keen :001_huh:


Her mum is a Chi X JRT her dad is a Full chihuahua..

Just tell him ...


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

wow what a cutie great pics xx


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

ahhhh so weany what a gorgeous puppy you must be thrilled !


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Awwww! She's itty bitty!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

marmite said:


> wow what a cutie great pics xx


thank you..:thumbup1:



ziggyjrt said:


> ahhhh so weany what a gorgeous puppy you must be thrilled !


Yip...


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Awwww! She's itty bitty!!


:thumbup1: yeah i know ..lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh how sweet is she and sooooo weenie


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She is beautifull, congratulations xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Oh how sweet is she and sooooo weenie


Thanks...:thumbup1:



Indie said:


> She is beautifull, congratulations xx


Thank you Indie..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's such a sweet little baby!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> She's such a sweet little baby!


Thank you xxx..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable Sharon...So cute and lovely pics...xxxx  
Cant believe i missed this thread...so sorry.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Just adorable Sharon...So cute and lovely pics...xxxx
> Cant believe i missed this thread...so sorry.


Thank you Ony xxx :thumbup1: Its ok you havent missed it...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Thank you Ony xxx :thumbup1: Its ok you havent missed it...


You know i always reply on your threads...xxxx  
Loves ya loads.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

awww shes gorgeous how old is she do u no whats she crossed with is she a teacup chihuahua sorry if spelt wrong


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You know i always reply on your threads...xxxx
> Loves ya loads.


I know petal xxx right back at yaa!



slbrown2108 said:


> awww shes gorgeous how old is she do u no whats she crossed with is she a teacup chihuahua sorry if spelt wrong


She is nearly 7 weeks old her mum is a Chi x and her dad is a full Chi...

teacups is just another word for just small dogs of the litter really


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How cute! I wish they could stay tiny like that.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sarahberra said:


> How cute! I wish they could stay tiny like that.


OOh no not really you have to really watch she runs after you every where you go 

Thanks ..:thumbup1:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> OOh no not really you have to really watch she runs after you every where you go
> 
> Thanks ..:thumbup1:


I know, they are a nightmare when little aren't they!!?
Mine is wearing her cat collar with tinkly bell so she isnt squished.LOL


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Gosh isnt she the weeniest thing.....love her!! xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I know, they are a nightmare when little aren't they!!?
> Mine is wearing her cat collar with tinkly bell so she isnt squished.LOL


cat collar is to big.. my 2 fingers fit around her neck someone says a soft ribbon with a bell...



AngelXoXo said:


> Gosh isnt she the weeniest thing.....love her!! xxx


thanks petal xx yeah shes really toety..lol


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

sully said:


> Beautiful baby!


Thank you Sully...:thumbup1:


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

What a sweet looking dog.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

spiffy said:


> What a sweet looking dog.


Thank you!...


----------



## Chiara (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww gorgeous!
I'm getting my chihuahua next year around June time, I can't wait I can't stop thinking about getting her  Although I stay in Scotland, Ayrshire and theres not very many down here at all, I wish I stayed in London or something every time I look up 'Chihuahua's for sale' hundreds of ads come up for places like that. I was thinkin of getting my puppy shipped from a place like that? or is that a really bad idea? I'v been wanting a chi for years now and I just want the perfect one !! .. xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh what a lovely sleepy photo

My friends little girl is begging her for a little Chihuahua, she has fallen in love with them  I think she may just have her wish come true


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Chiara said:


> Awww gorgeous!
> I'm getting my chihuahua next year around June time, I can't wait I can't stop thinking about getting her  Although I stay in Scotland, Ayrshire and theres not very many down here at all, I wish I stayed in London or something every time I look up 'Chihuahua's for sale' hundreds of ads come up for places like that. I was thinkin of getting my puppy shipped from a place like that? or is that a really bad idea? I'v been wanting a chi for years now and I just want the perfect one !! .. xx


My friend breeds chihuahuas now and again.She is in Aberdeen is that near you?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Chiara said:


> Awww gorgeous!
> I'm getting my chihuahua next year around June time, I can't wait I can't stop thinking about getting her  Although I stay in Scotland, Ayrshire and theres not very many down here at all, I wish I stayed in London or something every time I look up 'Chihuahua's for sale' hundreds of ads come up for places like that. I was thinkin of getting my puppy shipped from a place like that? or is that a really bad idea? I'v been wanting a chi for years now and I just want the perfect one !! .. xx


I am from Ayrshire to... i have PM you..



mitch4 said:


> Oh what a lovely sleepy photo
> 
> My friends little girl is begging her for a little Chihuahua, she has fallen in love with them  I think she may just have her wish come true


Aww a girl after my own heart..:thumbup1:


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

OH... MY.... GOD!!!!!
Adorable! Im actually speechless!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww i can't stop looking at those pics!! what a total cutie  i am jealous


----------



## Elizabeth_Felton (Nov 30, 2009)

i'll make over your pet's photo 2 and for free  just go to petshugs.com for more details


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

My-Terriers said:


> OH... MY.... GOD!!!!!
> Adorable! Im actually speechless!!


thank you! xxx



Elizabeth_Felton said:


> i'll make over your pet's photo 2 and for free  just go to petshugs.com for more details


lol i love it ..............thanks very much sumsher up to a tee!..lol :thumbup1:


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

That is awesome I love it:thumbup1:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mirren is adorable :001_wub::001_wub: - I'm soooo very jealous.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Ooohhh I'm in love!!! sooo tiny and gorgeous!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

CatzEyes said:


> That is awesome I love it:thumbup1:





MADCAT said:


> Great pics





Fleur said:


> Mirren is adorable :001_wub::001_wub: - I'm soooo very jealous.





RoseForTheDead said:


> Ooohhh I'm in love!!! sooo tiny and gorgeous!!


Thank you!...


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwwwww he/she is lovely xx


----------

